
The Chevy Bolt is GM's all-electric masterpiece - jseliger
http://www.businessinsider.com/2017-chevy-bolt-review-photos-2017-3
======
beamatronic
This car is great. But for $7,000 I can take a risk on a Nissan Leaf and put
$30,000 back in the bank.

And for $2,000 more you can just get a Model S [1]

[1]
[https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/6029938589.html](https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/6029938589.html)

~~~
DrScump
... with 71,000 miles.

